# Power Tongue Jack



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I just treated myself to a new power tongue jack. I needed a new jack, because the gears in my manual got stripped out, (it was a newbie issue that i messed up, I can't blame Gilligan for that one, all I will say is it was the first day I brought my OB home, and I went to unhook from the TV, but for some reason the TV and the OB were not coming undone, and the back of the TV was off the ground, don't know how that one happened!!







) Any way I was going to get a manual one, but I saw some refurb. Ultra Fabs 3502 on adventurerv.net for $109. After some research I realized that this is a good deal. I have never dealt with adventurerv before, so I am giving them a shot. My new jack gets here in the next couple of days.

So for you electric jack folks, do you use a cover for your jack or just let it be? I thought I would talk to everyone before springing for the $10 cover. By the way, I do not cover the OB at all I do not want condensation problems, so I thought this may be the same thing with the jack cover, but it would make things look cleaner. What are your thoughts?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I cover it up. Not to keep it pretty because most of the bags are cheap and turn the plastic yellow but to keep the water out of it and keep the sun from breaking down the plastic over a few years. Yes I have seen it happen. The plastic gets weak and falls apart long before the motor wears out. For 10 bucks I bought one.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

I place a plastic bucket over the electric jack head. The bucket is a little bigger than the head. Protects it from the summer sun and rain. Lets air still circulate around it.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Okay, my arm is twisted, I'm getting one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't cover mine, but the bucket suggestion is a good one.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I got this one

Going on year 3 and it works great!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

go6car said:


> I got this one
> 
> Going on year 3 and it works great!


That's what I got too! Bought it this morning.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

rock hill said:


> I got this one
> 
> Going on year 3 and it works great!


That's what I got too! Bought it this morning.
[/quote]

You know what they say.....great minds think alike, LOL!!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Haven't covered mine but it's probably a good idea.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

like the bucket idea!! that was creative and it gives me another 10 for bud lite!! Thanks!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have never covered mine.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is a cover that I made for mine...I thought that the jack head did not look weathertight enough for me.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=22306&hl=bbwb

bbwb


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmmm.....I hadn't even thought of covering it, but now that you bring it up, it certainly sounds like a good idea. I have a small watertight draw-string nylon bag that will work just fine......


----------

